# Give us your extremes



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

So tell us, which were the most extreme points on earth you have been?

*Northernmost* - North Cape, North Norway
*Southernmost* - Porto Alegre, Rio Grande do Sul
*Easternmost* - Palopo, Sulawesi
*Westernmost* - Alpine, Texas
*Highest (not airplaine)* - Piz Tschierva, Grischun 3546m
*Lowest* - Probably somewhere in Netherlands
*Biggest city* - Municipality: Sao Paulo (10mio), Metro: New York (22mio)
*Most remote (lowest pop density - not sea!)* - Inari, Lappland (1/3 the size of Switzerland, 6000 inhabitants)
*Most humide region* - Sumatra
*Dryest region* - Big Bend, Texas


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Northenmost: Amsterdam Schiphol Airport 

Southernmost: Dunedin

Easternmost : Tokyo

Westernmost: Bahia Blanca

Highest point: Chang Bai Mts , China 2700 m

Biggest city: Tokyo

Most remote: Kalimantan

The best country I've ever been : Oman !! 

The best city I've ever been : Muscat !!


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

*Northernmost* - Québec City, Canada
*Southernmost* - Bariloche, Argentina
*Easternmost* - João Pessoa, Brazil (Easternmost in the Americas btw)
*Westernmost* - San Francisco, USA
*Highest* (not airplaine) - Cerro Catedral, Bariloche (ARG) - about 2000m
*Lowest* - Any beaches, never been below the sea lvl
*Biggest city* - Municipality: Sao Paulo (10mi), Metro: New York (22mi)
*Most remote* (lowest pop density - not sea!) - I don't really know, maybe Santa Catarina highlands, Brazil
*Most humide region* - Blumenau, Brazil
*Dryest region* - Las Vegas, USA

I'd also add:

*Coldest place* - Toronto, -21ºC
*Warmest plase* - Blumenau, +41ºC


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Northernmost: Helsinki, Finland
Southernmost: Great Ocean Road, Victoria, Australia
Easternmost: Byron Bay, Australia
Westernmost: San Francisco, USA
Highest: Mt Kinabalu, Borneo, Malaysia (4,095m)
Lowest: Dead Sea, Israel (-418m)
Biggest City: Tokyo (35 million metro)
Most Remote: Northern Territory, Australia
Most Humid: Singapore or somewhere in SE Asia
Driest: any of the deserts of Egypt, Jordan, Israel, California, Nevada, or central Australia


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Northernmost* - Geiranger, Norway

*Southernmost * - Key West, USA

*Easternmost * - Tokyo, Japan

*Westernmost* - San Francisco, USA

*Highest* - Mont Blanc overlooking mountainside 3km+, France

*Lowest* - Westcoast of Jutland ( Denmark ) about -3m

*Biggest city * - Tokyo, Japan

*Most remote* - Western part of Southern Iraq

*Most humide region* - Al Faw Peninsula, Iraq / Everglades, USA

*Dryest region * - Area west of Basra, Iraq / Las Vegas area, USA


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Northernmost: London, UK

Southernmost: Area south of Burao, Somalia

Westernmost: Minneapolis, Minnesota, USA

Easternmost: Muscat, Oman

Highest: Somali Highlands

Lowest: Sea Level ??

Most Remote: Somewhere in Somalia outside the cities

Driest: Djibouti or Dubai, UAE

Most Humid region: Dubai/ Berbera, Somalia

Largest city: New York City, USA


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

*Northernmost* - Edinburgh - Brittain
*Southernmost* - Antigua - Guatemala
*Easternmost* - Beijing - China
*Westernmost* - Mexico City - Mexico
*Highest (not airplaine)* - Don't know exactly, probably somewhere in Nepal
*Lowest* - Netherlands, i even live below sea level
*Biggest city* - Mexico City
*Most remote (lowest pop density - not sea!)* - Sahara - Egypt
*Most humide region* - Palenque - Mexico
*Dryest region* - Sahara - Egypt


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

*Northernmost* - Europe's Northernmost point (a few kilometers west of North Cape), North Norway (71°N)
*Southernmost* - Southern Tenerife, Spain (28°N)
*Easternmost* - Grense Jakobselv, North East Norway (30°E)
*Westernmost* - West coast of Tenerife (16°W), _New York City soon_
*Highest (not airplaine)* - Pico del Teide, Tenerife, Spain, 3718m
*Lowest* - Probably somewhere in Netherlands :yes: (Or does Nordkapp-tunnelen (~ -200 m count) ? 
*Biggest city* - Berlin, Germany / _New York City soon _
*Most remote (lowest pop density - not sea!)* - Somewhere in Northern Scandinavia
*Most humide region* - good question - maybe some Norwegian parts
*Dryest region* - South West Tenerife


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Northernmost - Groningen, The Netherlands
Southernmost - Agios Nikolaos, Crete
Easternmost - Agios Nikolaos, Crete 
Westernmost - Royan, France
Highest (not airplaine) - Mont Blanc or Monte Baldo
Lowest - :?
Biggest city - London
Most remote (lowest pop density - not sea!) - Somewhere in inner Croatia
Most humide region - Lago Maggiore, Switzerland
Dryest region - Crete


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Northernmost - Trondheim, Norway
Southernmost - Rio de Janeiro, Brasil
Easternmost - Koje, South Korea
Westernmost - Mexico City, Mexico
Highest - Mexico City, Mexico
Lowest - the Netherlands, probably Schiphol Airport in Amsterdam
Biggest city - Seoul, South Korea


----------



## ZimasterX (Aug 19, 2005)

Northernmost - Novgorod, Russia
Southernmost - Cancun, Mexico
Easternmost - Vladimir, Russia
Westernmost - San Antonio, Texas
Highest - Zugspitze, mountain in the Alps, 2962m
Lowest - New Orleans, Louisisna
Biggest city - Moscow, Russia
Most remote - Freemont, Nebraska
Most humide region - Texas
Dryest region - ???


----------



## TommyTOM2 (Mar 21, 2003)

Northernmost - Malmo (Sweden)

Southernmost - Agrigento (Sicily )

Easternmost - Tarnopol ( Ukraine)

Westernmost - Blackpool (UK)

Highest - Rysy <2499 m> (Poland)

Lowest - Zulawy Wislane (Poland)

Biggest city - London (UK)

Most remote - south of Sicily

Most humide region -???

Dryest region - hmmm... Sicily (?)


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

noth- Edinburgh
south- Hobart
east- Aukland
west- Vancouver
high- Kathmandu
low- Amsterdam
big- Tokyo
remote- Algonquin Provincial Park
humid/wet- Dhaka
dryest (no rain)- Lima
cold- Quebec city
hot- Bangkok


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I forgot:

Hot: The bus station in Porto Alegre (+42° in the shadow) and probably Dubai
Cold: Samedan and Utsjoki (-30 to -35°)


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

North - *St. Petersburg, Russia*
South - *Cancun, Mexico*
East- *Sergeyev Posad, Russia*
West - *Bodega Bay, CA*
Highest - *Austrian alps* (not sure the name of the mountain I climbed)
Lowest - *New Orleans, LA or The Netherlands*
Biggest city -* Municipality: Moscow Metro: New York City*
Most remote - *Fife, Scotland*
Most humide region - *Quintana Roo, Mexico*
Dryest region - *Arizona/Nevada desert*


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Northernmost* - somewhere in the woods near Växjö, southern Sweden. Alvesta was the next village.
*Southernmost* - beach of Porto Empedocle which is near Agrigento, Sicily
*Easternmost* - Istanbul
*Westernmost* - London, but in a few days it will be Valencia, Spain
*Highest (not airplaine)* - Mount Etna, 3323 meter, Sicily (but I was only on an approximate height of 2100 meters)
*Lowest* - around the Ijsselmeer in the Netherlands
*Biggest city* - Municipality: Istanbul (10 mio), Metro: London (12,5 mio). data according to Wikipedia (please no population discussion again)
*Most remote (lowest pop density - not sea!)* - I guess Växjö, Sweden
*Most humide region* - Northern Germany, Netherlands
*Dryest region* - Sicily
*Coldest place* - Hamburg, ca. -15°C
*Hottest place* - Catania, Sicily, +38°C


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

You guys are lucky to have travelled much.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

northern most: birmingham, UK
southern most: houston, TX
eastern most: japan
western most: arizona

highest: somewhere in new mexico or arizona
lowest: don't know...probably new orleans
biggest city: tokyo, japan
most remote: i've been to a lot of remote pudunk towns. probably out in soutwest US somewhere.
dryest: southwest US
most humid: is there anything more humid than houston??
coldest: montreal, PQ
hottest: arizona


----------



## elfreako (Mar 7, 2004)

Northernmost - Vyborg, Russia
Southernmost - Rio Gallegos, Argentina
Easternmost - Auckland, NZ
Westernmost - Los Angeles, US
Highest (not airplaine) - El Alto (suburb of La Paz), Bolivia (4150m)
Lowest - Dead Sea, Palestine/Jordan
Biggest city - Tokyo-Kanto (Metro 55 million)
Most remote - Perth, Australia (most isolated city in the world)
Most humid region - Singapore? KL? Cuiaba?
Dryest region - Arica or Iquique, Chile (no rainfall recorded)


----------



## MuddyZehbra32 (Jan 23, 2005)

Northernmost - Near Barrow, AK
Southernmost - Western Australia (Perth)
Easternmost - ?
Westernmost - ?...i refuse to answer these...it does not make sense.

Highest (not airplaine) - hmmm... i dunno...cant think of the hightest mountains ive ever been too...maybe like...colorodo?
Lowest - not sure
Biggest city - NYC i think
Most remote: uh....again probably western australia
Most humide region - uhm ...like...some islands in teh carribean prolly
Dryest region southwestern US deserts...they are alll very dry. eww.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

"Easternmost - ?
Westernmost - ?...i refuse to answer these...it does not make sense."

The international date line is implied, naturally.


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Northernmost - New York City
Southernmost - Kuala Lumpur (Some more, it is not even below the equator)
Easternmost - Taipei
Westernmost - Los Angeles
Highest - Mountains between Toluca and Mexico City (3000m)
Lowest - Beirut, Acapulco, Kuantan
Biggest city - Mexico City
Most remote - Not sure
Most humide - Kuala Lumpur
Dryest region - Damascus, Syria


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Given that my travel has been limited to North America (so far), these are my extreme points:

Northernmost - Brittish Columbia, Canada (Vancouver)
Southernmost - Panama (Panama City)
Easternmost - New York (Brooklyn, NYC)
Westernmost - California (San Francisco)
Highest point - Colorado (Denver)
Lowest Point - Lousiana (New Orleans)
Biggest City - Mexico City
Most remote region - Tropical Rainforest in Darien Gap (Panama) 
Most humid region - Panama* (Colón)
Most arrid region - Nevada (Las Vegas)
Hottest - Arizona - 127 F (Phoenix)
Coldest - Ontario, Canada - 16 F (Toronto)



*The humidity in Panama (a tropical region) is nothing short of overwhelming. If you wear glasses, the very instant you step outside the sliding doors at Tocumen International Airport (an air-conditioned faclity), you're struck with sudden "blindness." That is your glasses fogs-up the very second the humid outdoor air hits you. Words fail me in describing this phenomenon. 

Colón, the second largest city at the Caribbean end of the Panama Canal sustains an average humidity in the mid-nineties. The place is a natural outdoor sauna.*


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

North on the ground: Fairbanks. Visited this February with friends who grew up there. 

South: Sydney. 

East: Athens and Skopolos, Greece. 

West: Macau. 

Highest elevation: On a Greyhound bus in the Rockies in Colorado? My hiking has been in the Cascades and Olympics which start way lower (Mt. Baring, Mt. Index, or the side of Mt. Rainier?). Or maybe the hills near Boise. 

Lowest elevation: Either Death Valley or scuba diving. 

Highest off the ground while roped: "halo" of Space Needle, the 3' sloped ring about 10' outside the observation deck. 

Biggest city: Tokyo.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Northernmost* - Stranraer, Scotland, United Kingdom

*Southernmost* - Lilongwe, Malawi

*Easternmost* - Dubai, United Arab Emirates

*Westernmost* - Atlanta, United States

*Highest (not airplaine)* - Highlands of Kenya +6000ft

*Lowest* - ?

*Biggest city* - New York

*Most remote region* - Northern Malawi

*Most humid region* - Mombasa, Kenya (Indian Ocean Coast)

*Dryest region* - Dubai, United Arab Emirates

*Coldest Place* - London (-10C)

*Hottest Place* - Dubai (45C)


----------



## Eureka! (Jun 7, 2006)

Northernmost- Edinborough, Scottland
Southernmost- Wilsons Prom (a beach in Victoria [state which contains Melbourne] which is the southernmost point of Aussie mainland)
Easternmost- Sydney or Brisbane or the Gold Coast???, Australia
Westernmost- Los Angelos, USA
Heighest- Unknown 
Lowest- Unknown
Biggest city- Los Angelos, USA
Most remote region- Unknown
Most humid region- Unknown (Cairns, Australia)
Dryest region- Unknown
Hottest place- Somewhere in Queensland around 45 degrees celcius
Coldest place- Mt Buller (Near Melbourne), Australia (-5)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

Northernmost - Birmingham (UK
Southernmost - Andorra or Aosta(italie)
Westernmost - Vannes (France)
Easternmost - Rotterdam
Highest (not airplaine) - Tignes (france) 2100m a week but highest somewhere in the mountain.Probably near 3000m
Lowest - Probably somewhere in Netherlands(rotterdam)
Biggest city - Paris,Birmingham,Geneve,Brussels and Rotterdam
Most remote (lowest pop density - not sea!) - Some village lowest then 300 pop
Most humide region - Birmingham
Dryest region - Toulouse (France)


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

More or less:

*Northernmost*: somewhere in Norway or Russia.
*Southernmost*: Tierra de Fuego province, Chile.
*Easternmost*: New Zealand, North island.
*Westernmost*: Rapa Nui (Easter island).
*Highest (not airplaine)*: 4,800 metres in Chile.
*Lowest*: somewhere in Netherlands.
*Biggest city*: Tokyo: 38,000,000 inhabitants.
*Most remote (lowest pop density - not sea!)*: deserts in Egypt and Chile.
*Most humide region*: somewhere in New Zealand or Spain.
*Dryest region*: Atacama (Chile), the dryest place on Earth!
*Hottest place*: Seville, Spain, 48ºC in 1992.
*Coldest place*: somewhere in Canada, Russia and Andorra.


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

*Northernmost* - Amsterdam, Netherlands
*Southernmost* - Puerto Montt, Chile
*Easternmost* - east coast of Mauritius
*Westernmost* - Point Blanco, Oregon USA
*Highest (not airplaine)* - Andes near Bolivia-Chile border, 4500+meters
*Lowest* - Dead Sea, Israel
*Biggest city* - hmm...Istanbul Turkey, New York USA, or London UK
*Most remote (lowest pop density - not sea!)* - SW Bolivia or Atacama Chile
*Most humide region* - SW Costa Rica
*Dryest region* - Atacama Desert, 2nd Region Chile
*Hottest* - Hoover Dam, Nevada/Arizona border (USA): 120F/49C
*Coldest* - St. Paul, Minnesota (USA): -31F/-35C


----------

